# thanks



## tag (Mar 23, 2009)

Wanted to say thanks for all the info given on the hienie sights. Been shooting for about a month and haven't worried too much about accuracy, just getting used to my first pistol. This weekend after reading about how to align the sights correctly I put the first five in a 5 inch group (centered) at 21 feet. Forgot my camera and by the time I thought about switching targets my wife had already gone through about half a box (her first time with her new revolver) so it wouldn't have looked near as good. Anyway thanks for all the good information and next time I'll remember the camera (and use it if it's near as good)


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Glad to hear you're getting it down. Practice, practice and more practice and it gets better and better.:smt023
Looking forward to seeing your targets :smt023


----------

